# SnowDogg controller issue



## Redwing52 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello to all. I'm new here and new to SnowDogg so please forgive my inexperience. I have 13 trucks all with Western and thought I would try a Snnowdogg. I bought a VX85. It seems to have more than it's share of issues so far. Now it seems the controller has failed. Another $300 issue. Can anyone tell me if this is a common issue for this plow? It's just over one year old. I am all but certain it is the controller that has failed as I an checking voltage at the controller plug. When I push the button I always get 12 volts when it works. When I push the button I always get 0 volts when it doesn't. Looked it over for poor connections etc and pretty sure all is well there. Seems a shame you can't just buy the circuit board. Any help or past experience woild be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

2 yr warranty on your snow dogg,go get a new one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

have 13 trucks all with Western and thought I would try a Snnowdogg. I bought a VX85.

Why Buy a plow that's different then your current fleet?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1993407 said:


> Why Buy a plow that's different then your current fleet?


Lets me guess $$$$$$$. Someone told him he could get the same quality at a cheaper price


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bash your probably right. It just doesn't make any sense. Money or not, just don't seem right


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

i was told today they have just the circuit board available. probably need that for mine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------

